# SEAL Sniper slingshot with the Night Stalker flashlight attachment



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I've had this one done for a while... but I thought I'd better post this to clear up a bit of confusion. 
Some have thought that the Nightstalker flashlight attachment is the pinky hole... it is not.
These slingshots, when made from G10, are very strong so intricate shapes, designs and attachment points can be crafted directly onto the slingshot itself... and the attachment is very solid.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Very good Bill I like it.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

+1


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

With my thin hands (no padding) it hurts my fingers (tendons) when shooting an ergonomic style slingshot. I think that Mr. Hays ingenuity has come up with a solution again, by adding thickness in the right places. Great job Bill. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's a cool video!
Good idea on the flashlight attachment.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good job Bill and when Tex makes a compliment that is a good source of praise.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice work! G10 is really a strong material.

Question: I think you said "900 lumen". I am going to do a review of the Fenix TK35, which is listed at "only" 825 lumen. I tried to find the Nightstalker specs online, and all I can find is a model by crossman that says 180 lumen.

Would you have a link for the one you are using? I am new to flashlights, but Aaron recommended the Fenix so I got that one. Of course I want the brightest on the market (that is still slingshot mountable).

Jörg


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The attachment itself was jokingly referred to as a "nightstalker" flashlight mount in one of my videos... and the name kind of stuck. It wasn't about the flashlight itself.

The flashlight is an inexpensive Ultrafire type with a CREE 900 lumen head and a single mode tail switch which was traded out for the silly 5 mode one that came with it. The whole kit, flashlight, tail switch, recharger, 18650 and CR123 batteries cost about $40. I bought 5 of them at once and use one on my .410 skunk gun, one for the slingshot, and the other three got taken by the kids!

As for getting the brightest available... I'm no expert on flashlights either, but I have used them more than most people I suppose. Between doing building searches and looking for bad boys late at night while in the Sheriff's dept... and doing more than my fair share of night hunting for ***** and hogs... I've come to appreciate a bright light.

When in law enforcement about the best that was available at the time was the ultrastinger for reasonable everday carry, and for searching (when you knew about it in advance) a spotlight like a 500,000 or 1,000,000 candlepower would always do the the trick nicely. I also had a WolfEyes? HID light that was pretty nice as well.

With today's higher powered led flashlights, higher powered batteries and more compact units it seems the sky's the limit... but I've found the 900-1200 lumen range is really nice for what I want it for now. At that power the flashlight lights up all the way to the end of our pasture (250 yards) making all targets visible in my scope... and the battery life is reasonable at 45 - 60 minutes.

EDIT: I forgot to add a link to a flashlight that's like the one mounted on the slingshot! http://cgi.ebay.com/ULTRAFIRE-900-LUMEN-XML-T-6-CREE-LED-FLASHLIGHT-18650-/330569265755?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item4cf776b25b#sf
and another: http://cgi.ebay.com/900lm-Lumen-CREE-M2-SSC-P7-LED-Flashlight-Charger-Set-/120725941376?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item1c1bd3ac80#sf


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This is the kind I have mounted on my night time setup Ruger 10/22: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-G-P-M900-Tactical-900-Lumens-CREE-R5-LED-Flashlight-/260803594878?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item3cb91b0a7e#sf


----------

